# Attachment downloads



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I was looking at my attachments and I noticed all these downloads.....what does that mean? Can people download my stored attachments?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I was looking at my attachments and I noticed all these downloads.....what does that mean? Can people download my stored attachments?


Uh.......anybody?








:lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I might not be that bright but I can;t find a list of all your attachemnts so as to download them. I believe they are downloaded from individual posts where you have added them.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

pfp said:


> Well, I might not be that bright but I can;t find a list of all your attachemnts so as to download them. I believe they are downloaded from individual posts where you have added them.


Yea, it is rather curious I'm going to see if I can download from either one of my posts or someone elses. I just think it's abit weird.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what your saying.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have no idea what you're saying either.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I figured it out ...

If you go to your User control Panel and scroll down at the bottom left you'll find a link under Miscellaneous: Attachments. This lists all of the attachments you've ever posted to DBSTalk. However, I looked at a few other profiles and can't find any way to see THEIR list of attachments, so I believe the only way to access those other attachments is as indicated, by coming across them in a thread.

By the way, if you click the paperclip icon on a thread title when viewing a forum, you can see a list of all attachments in that thread.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Drew, found it.

And yep, it seems like that's correct.

Mine's easy to see since I only have two attachments (and oddly enough they were on the same date - but one year apart). One has 33 downloads and one has 89 downloads. that's just how many times people clicked on those in the thread I posted them in I'm sure.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

How about a screen shot of what your talking about.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I assume you are referring to the text I have circled in the attached screen shot?










When you post an attachment within one of your posts, it keeps track of the number of unique users that view that attachment.

This is the "Number of Downloads" represented in this screen shot.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep, that is what I had the question about.
Now I understand.
Thanks, everyone for your answers.


Jason Nipp said:


> I assume you are referring to the text I have circled in the attached screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

OK so if I delete an attachment in the CP does it delete that attachment in whatever thread it is in?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> OK so if I delete an attachment in the CP does it delete that attachment in whatever thread it is in?


I believe it does ... You can always try a test by putting something up here, but I'm pretty sure if you delete it in CP it will be gone from this thread...


----------

